# ¿Consume menos electricidad el bañarse con agua tibia?



## ferrari (Jun 29, 2016)

Buenas tardes señores; en casa tenemos una diferencia de conceptos referente al consumo y seguridad de la ducha eléctrica. Mi esposa dice que al utilizar agua tibia el consumo es menor que al utilizar el agua caliente ¿ tiene ella razón?. 

El otro caso es que ya hemos tenido problemas con los cables que llegan a la caja porque estos ya se han recalentado en 2 ocasiones y he tenido que cambiarlos, no es por mal contacto porque de eso ya me he asegurado, mi opinión es que dura mucho la ducha encendida y con agua caliente, por eso se recalientan.

¿ al usar el agua lo mas fría posible se previene el sobrecalentamiento de los cables? ..según mi opinión diría que no porque la ducha consume y trabaja desde el momento de abrir la llave y los cables no saben de aguas frías , tibias o calientes..¿ estoy en un error? 

Gracias señores por despejar las dudas de un novato en electricidad.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2016)

Es evidente que cuanto mas fría menos energía gastas; si está fría del todo *no* gastas.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 29, 2016)

Esta pregunta va en serio?


----------



## Vitruvio (Jun 29, 2016)

Usted tiene razón. Su esposa de equivoca.
La Resistencia del calefactor conecta o desconecta. No tiene punto intermedio.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2016)

Pero estará desconectada menos tiempo si calienta menos el agua
Otra cosa es que la caliente igual y se añada agua fría.


¿Es un calentador instantaneo?


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ahí que usar el sentido común, en que caso se consume mayor energía? un bombillo encendido *1 hora* o un bombillo encendido *1/2 hora*?


----------



## jorge7458 (Jun 29, 2016)

Es obvio ¡Las mujeres siempre tienen razón! esa es la manera mas facil de no discutir...


----------



## ferrari (Jun 29, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Esta pregunta va en serio?



Pues mire ud. Eduardo que a raíz de las repuestas no es tan obvio como ud. piensa. Pareciera pero no lo es tanto.

Vitruvio piensa que yo tengo razón y  otros creen que es demasiado obvio  que según sea lo caliente del agua entonces la ducha consume mas o menos electricidad. Entonces la pregunta se extiende a quien tiene la razón si Vitruvio o Scooter...yo aún tengo la duda

También quisiera saber si según la ducha saque el agua así mismo se calientan los cables, por ejemplo, si la ducha siempre estuviera en modo tibio los cables sin importar cuanto dure prendida  corren si o no el riesgo de sobrecalentarse.

De antemano disculpas a quien considere una tontería mis inquietudes. Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 29, 2016)

¿Es este estilo de ducha electrica?

https://iguerrero.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/ducha-electrica-funcionamiento-y-partes/comment-page-1/

Una cuestión leyendo, que le consultan al de la página:

saludos ingeniero.
que es mas economico en tema de consumo una terma electrica de 120lt de 2000w que debe estar prendida todos los dias por lo menos 1 hora 30min para que el agua este caliente para poder ducharse, o una regadera electrica de 5400 w que solo se ocupa 15 min diarios???…
…………..

Hola Antonio…
Multiplica potencia por tiempo y obtienes energía eléctrica consumida, de esa manera sabrás qué gasta más.
Saludos.
Ing. I. Guerrero Z.





ferrari dijo:


> De antemano disculpas a quien considere una tontería mis inquietudes. Saludos.



Ningún problema colega, no pasa nada

Una cosa que se me ocurre, lo de saber el modelo y marca de ducha que emplea, de seguro si se le investiga, se pueden llegar a evacuar varias cuestiones


----------



## luferc (Jun 29, 2016)

todos dos pueden tener razón o no. Eso depende del tipo de ducha. acá en Colombia la ducha mas usada es la que regula temperatura según el caudal del agua. al abrir la ducha, la presión del agua acciona una membrana que conecta la energía a una resistencia. solo, que si abres poco, sale poca agua muy caliente. pero si vas abriendo mas,aumenta el caudal pero como ya es mas la cantidad de agua, obviamente ya no alcanza a calentar tanto. pero la ducha sigue consumiendo lo mismo.
hay otra que si se controla manualmente antes de abrir el agua. esta si consume según la temperatura seleccionada.



en cuanto al recalentamiento de los conductores. puede ocurrir.
acá en el país hay ducha a 110V y a 220V. la ducha a 110 V, tiene un consumo de 38A en su fase y la 220 v, tiene un consumo aprox de 18 A por cada fase.
Entonces si tu ducha es a 110 V deberia tener conductores # 8 AWG. que  teoricamente son para 40 A. quedan algo justos, pero como el uso de la ducha es intermitente, no hay problema. entonces lomas seguro es que tengas conductores #12 awg, que son los de mas comun uso en los circuitos domésticos aca en Colombia.
lo mismo sucede si tienes ducha a 220V, debes tenerla instalada con conductores #10 AWG que teoricamente soportan 30 A.  saludos desde Medellin


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 29, 2016)

Perdon que sea tan directo, pero  si tenemos una resistencia de 1100W, el consumo energetico, el costo energetico viene dado por la potencia y el tiempo y el resultado esta dado en kw-h  Buscale la vuelta que quieras, que si la Resistencia ya tiene su potencia, no hay manera de engañar al medidor, y mucho menos, al flujo de corriente que pasa con el neutro... Que quiero decir con esto? sencillo, si entendemos que la proteccion termica seleccionada en nuestro cuadro del circuito esta puesto segun la seccion del conductor, jamas puede llegar a pasar que un conductor se funda y o prenda fuego (salvo que sea marca ACME ).
Ahora, veamos una diferencia notable... Si la tolerancia de conductor es sobrepasada o quizas, este en el limite, no es lo mismo tener encendido el equipo por un peridodo corto que largo... de todas maneras, el circuito y el cuadro de protevccion siempre tiene que contemplar todo esto y jamas estar dentro de los limites.
ahorrando lineas y lineas... si n queres gastar mucha energia calen tando agua, busca en google como hacerte un calefon solar y conecta este a tu calefon electrico. Con esto lograras calentar el agua "de dia" en un tiempo mucho menor y con eso tendras como respuesta un menor consumo y por ende, al tener un menor tiempo de carga, una menor exposicion del conductor a altos supuestos flujos de corriente... 
Seria interesante saber que tension de red teneds en tu pais, que resistencia tienen tu equipo... Volviendo al tema del calefon solar, hay varios diseños del INTA y demases paginas, que muestran ejemplos con petS ETC ETC 
SALUDOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2016)

Muchas de esas duchas disponen de dos o más temperaturas seleccionables mediante una llavecita 












Entonces , mas caliente , mas consumo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2016)

Esa no la conocía yo. Pensé que era un calentador con depósito que es "lo normal" aquí.
Por el coeficiente térmico.. más caliente...menos consumo.
Pero eso es despreciable.

Si, en ese dispositivo el consumo será el mismo.


----------



## Beta (Jun 30, 2016)

Tal y como dice Dosmetros, a mayor temperatura mayor consumo ya que necesitará más intensidad de corriente. Los factores que intervienen son la tensión, la intensidad de corriente y el tiempo (VxIxt).

Respecto de los cables deberás ver el consumo de la ducha (normalmente está escrito sobre el producto y dice el máximo consumo en Watts que tiene el mismo) y calcular la máxima intensidad de corriente que circulará por los cables (tenga en cuenta que si los cables tienen conectado otros dispositivos será lógico que habrá más intensidad de corriente).

La intensidad de corriente que circulará por los cables será la relación entre la potencia máxima de la ducha y su tensión domiciliaria (P/V).

Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mmmmm en cierto momento... A manera de anécdota. Un familiar requería instalar una ducha de esas, solo que mi ciudad no es que tenga un clima frío; mas bien caluroso pero algo frío muy temprano de mañana. Él quería que apenas "le matara el frío al agua" para los hijos antes de ir a la escuela muy temprano. La tensión más usual para los hogares en Colombia es de entre 110V y 120V. Sucede que al instalar una ducha para 120V calentaba mucho para lo que se pretendía. En la etiqueta de la ducha decía que las fabricaban en mi ciudad y fui a asesorarme con los fabricantes... ellos me dieron una solución que yo intuía. Una vez mas por la ley de Ohm me sugirieron "fabricar una ducha con la resistencia para 220V, pero con un porcentaje de espiras menor y usarla a 110V". Acepté que modificaran la que ya había comprado y me cambiaron la resistencia interna por una para 220V pero modificada (recortaron un porcentaje). Al momento de instalarla noté que NO calentaba casi nada, honestamente el agua aún era fría. Decidí "ajustarla"  La desarmé y corté otro pequeño porcentaje de espiras de la resistencia... Y quedó "afinada". Calentó lo justo, evitó un consumo excesivo y se logró el objetivo. 
Saludos!


----------



## ferrari (Jun 30, 2016)

Muy bien, gracias a todos por las respuestas y sinceramente no pensé que el tema diera para tantas interpretaciones.

Efectivamente la ducha es muy similar a la que describe Hellfire4, Luferc, Dosmetros y Blancko001,  tiene  esa clavijita donde seleccionar la temperatura- Caliente, tibia y fria- solo que es marca ACME.  Al igual que Luferc y Blancko001 soy colombiano , de Bogotá mas exactamente donde la tensión es a 110v, la ducha en cuestión dice en sus características para uso a 110 v; la tengo conectada a un ¨taco ¨de 40 amperios junto a un pequeño bombillo que da luz al baño, es decir bajo el taco y se suspende la ducha y el bombillo.

Tal y como dice Luferc ¨ si abres poco, sale poca agua muy caliente. pero si vas abriendo mas,aumenta el caudal pero como ya es mas la cantidad de agua, obviamente ya no alcanza a calentar tanto¨ y esto sucede aún estando la clavija en posición ¨TIBIO¨ como siempre la hemos mantenido.

Tratando de resumir entonces Luferc y Vitruvio dice que sin importar que salga el agua fría , tibia o caliente el consumo va a ser el mismo desde el momento que se active -abra- la ducha. Dosmetros, Scooter y Beta por el contrario dicen que a mayor temperatura mayor consumo, inicialmente yo pensaba igual que Luferc y Vitruvio  pero los otros argumentos especialmente el del compañero Beta  me dicen que tal vez estamos equivocados y que en definitiva a mayor temperatura mayor consumo...o sea ! mi señora tenía la razón!:cabezon:..

Sobre el recalentamiento de los conductores o cables, no estoy muy seguro pero son #10 o #12  solo que ahora no estoy en casa y no me es posible comprobarlo pero todo indica que cualquiera de los dos son válidos para el uso de la ducha, o eso creo y que el motivo principal de su recalentamiento es el demasiado tiempo en uso de la ducha. Salvo otras conclusiones espero no estar equivocado en la mías.

Muy interesante el ¨trabajito¨que hizo Blanko001 en su ducha  aunque me costará releerlo nuevamente para tratar de entender con mas certeza que fue lo que hizo y ver si es posible realizarlo en nuestra casa.

A todos gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2016)

Mayor consumo si se selecciona mayor temperatura desde la tecla interruptora≈selectora.

Luego si se regula la temperatura abriendo mas o menos la canilla≈grifo , eso no modifica el consumo eléctrico correspondiente a la posición de la tecla seleccionada.

Salu_dos_ !


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2016)

Suscribo lo que dijo dosme. Aquí no hay de ese tipo de calentadores. Hay unos instantáneos que sin bastante más grandes que consumen del orden de 8kW pero no son comunes ya que no todo el mundo tiene esa potencia contratada en casa:
https://www.junkers.es/usuario_final/productos/categoria_productos_1281
Sólo los he visto en bares, clínicas y sitios así.
Lo normal es un calentador "con depósito" de este estilo:
http://www.leroymerlin.es/productos/fontaneria_y_tratamiento_del_agua/termos_electricos.html
Y es esos cuanto más se caliente el agua más gasta, claro. Llevan un termostato.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 1, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Suscribo lo que dijo dosme. Aquí no hay de ese tipo de calentadores...



Es curioso, pero no es la primera vez que veo que en Europa no existen este tipo de duchas.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2016)

Hay un volumen de exclusión en la cercanía de la ducha gigantesco, no puede haber nada electrico ni medio cerca.
Además por la temperatura del agua harían falta 5 o 10kW para tener un caudal decente.


----------



## ferrari (Jul 2, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mayor consumo si se selecciona mayor temperatura desde la tecla interruptora≈selectora.
> 
> Luego si se regula la temperatura abriendo mas o menos la canilla≈grifo , eso no modifica el consumo eléctrico correspondiente a la posición de la tecla seleccionada.
> 
> Salu_dos_ !



Tomando estricta nota y lo apunto  como conclusión final respecto al tema del consumo de una ducha de esas características .

Y si, por aquí en estos lares ese tipo de duchas es de las mas conocidas y usadas, cuesta creer que en otros sitios como en España no existen, como tampoco he visto por aquí esos calentadores eléctricos que muestra Scooter. Referente  al caudal de agua en estas duchas sin ser exagerado es suficiente para ducharse y que salga tibia, son prácticas y se pueden usar de inmediato pero la gran contra es su alto consumo eléctrico.


----------

